# Milky Way near the moon?



## BokChoiTV (Sep 15, 2013)

Would it be too hard to get the Milky Way if it's near the moon? 
I'm gonna be in an extremely dark and relatively high location (In Morgan Hill if anyone knows where that is or cares to know). The moon is going to be pretty close to the Milky Way's location so I'm just wonder, as it's my first time attempting to capture it, will it be too difficult or too bright to get it?
I'm using a 5D Mk III with a 50mm 1.4, but may borrow my friend's 24-70 2.8 Mk I if that helps at all.
Around 1 - 3AM also.


----------



## dhachey77 (Sep 15, 2013)

Probably won't work. Light from the moon will overpower starlight from the Milky Way.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Sep 15, 2013)

with moon in the sky that also close to the milky way I highly doubt you (or your camera) can even see the milky way. Check milky way photos (or star trail) on the net, hardly any of them has the moon in them.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah. The moon is much much brighter than people think.. If you want details of the moon's surface with a telephoto, you're talking high shutter speed. Like taking daytime photo. Versus 30+ sec for the Milky Way.


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

dhachey77 said:


> Probably won't work. Light from the moon will overpower starlight from the Milky Way.



very true


----------



## epsiloneri (Sep 15, 2013)

This is the reason pictures of the moon taken by the Apollo astronauts do not show the stars... contrary to the beliefs of some conspiracy theorists :


----------



## RGF (Sep 15, 2013)

epsiloneri said:


> This is the reason pictures of the moon taken by the Apollo astronauts do not show the stars... contrary to the beliefs of some conspiracy theorists :



they were shot in a hollywood studio? Actually if there were, then there would have been stars!


----------



## BokChoiTV (Sep 17, 2013)

RGF said:


> epsiloneri said:
> 
> 
> > This is the reason pictures of the moon taken by the Apollo astronauts do not show the stars... contrary to the beliefs of some conspiracy theorists :
> ...



AHHH, I see what you did there 

But damn, alright then  I guess I'll just have to wait a couple of months to try this out. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kirispupis (Sep 17, 2013)

Here's one attempt where I did something similar to this recently.




JSC_4547-Edit.jpg by CalevPhoto, on Flickr

I think if the moon were nearer to the Milky Way it would have overpowered it.


----------



## BokChoiTV (Sep 17, 2013)

kirispupis said:


> Here's one attempt where I did something similar to this recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow! Beautiful ;D

Im actually gonna go out and try tonight regardless.
One question though. Since the Milky way is a giant ring (well, you know what I mean), would I still be able to capture the side that's away from the moon?


----------



## BokChoiTV (Sep 17, 2013)

Also, here's a picture of relatively how close the moon would be.


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 17, 2013)

Too funny, I do argue with the Conspiracy people at times. I call them the hoax folks.

*As other's have pointed out, you can't get them both in the same photo, but why not get them in 2? *A nice exposure of the moon can me combined with your moon free milky way shot. Be as realistic as you want or as over the top. Maybe an 800mm moon, in a wide angle shot of the milky way?

Funny thing about the light from the moon being bright. Standing on the moon, the light from the Earth is 32X brighter on average, than the reflected light we see here from the moon. Why? The Earth is much bigger, and more reflective. Another moon hoax claim is that the shadows should be pitch black if there was only 1 source of light, the sun. But were 3 other light sources: The Earth, The moon's surface which often included mountains behind the photographer, and the photographer himself. (Big bright white space suit)


----------



## Frodo (Sep 17, 2013)

TexPhoto said:


> *As other's have pointed out, you can't get them both in the same photo, but why not get them in 2? *A nice exposure of the moon can me combined with your moon free milky way shot. Be as realistic as you want or as over the top. Maybe an 800mm moon, in a wide angle shot of the milky way?



Even here in New Zealand with clear skies, I find that the Moon overpowers the Milky Way when close by. The lovely photo by kirispupis has the Moon some distance away.

Personally, I wouldn't stitch a tele shot of the Moon with a WA shot of the Milky Way - I find those photos kitsch. I would be tempted to try two shots, one exposed for the Moon, the second exposed for the Milky Way using a black disc on a black wire to shield the sensor from the over-bright moon. I'd then paste a realistic Moon in the image.


----------



## woollybear (Sep 19, 2013)

Photo from the attached link. Not the moon but maybe an example of what can be done with a bright light source and the milky way...

http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24220-milky-way-emerges-from-a-lighthouse-in-prizewinning-photo.html


----------

